# Lentes



## gerardooptom

Hola

Antes de nada agradecer vuestro tiempo.

no tengo ni papa de alemán, pero necesito saber una palabra muy concreta para una página web

La palabra es 

LENTES,

no gafas, ni cristales

LENTES en relación a los cristales que lleva una gafa, o gafa de sol, y si hay diferencia entre lentes de sol, y lentes para gafas "normales".

He visto que puede ser 

linsen

o quizá

brillen

pero no me queda claro

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda

Un saludo


----------



## Tonerl

*lentes :*
der Kneifer (Brille ohne Bügel) 
der Zwicker (Brille ohne Bügel) 
die Brille 
die Linse (Plural: die Linsen)
die Kontaktlinse (Plural: die Kontaktlinsen)

Saludos


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Gerardo:

Te doy el bienvenido en el foro.
Y estos Bild son _Brillengläser_. No hay una palabra especial para los de gafas de sol.  

Un saludo


----------



## Alemanita

Hola Gerardo:

Yo también te doy la bienvenida y confirmo que lo que buscas se llama (die) Brillengläser en plural y (das) Brillenglas en singular.

Saludos.


----------



## baufred

... y para completar - ... bien detallados (según empresa ZEISS y otras)

>> de la *óptica oftálmica*:

*Einstärkengläser - lentes/anteojos monofocales
Mehrstärkengläser - lentes/anteojos multifocales
Gleitsichtgläser - lentes progresivas
Arbeitsplatzgläser - lentes/anteojos de trabajo
Sonnenschutzgläser - lentes de sol
eingefärbte Gläser - lentes tintadas
polarisierende Gläser - lentes polarizadas*

inf p.ej.: http://www.zeiss.es/corporate/es_es/home.html

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## gerardooptom

Tonerl said:


> *lentes :*
> der Kneifer (Brille ohne Bügel)
> der Zwicker (Brille ohne Bügel)
> die Brille
> die Linse (Plural: die Linsen)
> die Kontaktlinse (Plural: die Kontaktlinsen)
> 
> Saludos




Gracias, pero cual es la más adecuada?


----------



## gerardooptom

Holaa a los demás, mil gracias, acabo de ver los posts

me quedo con _Brillengläser

un saludo_


----------

